# Average weight for a 10 month puppy ??



## charlie2002 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was wondering if any of you could give me your opinion regarding what a 10 month old puppy should weigh. I weighed






Charlie today and he is 88 lb! I was shocked to see that he is this heavy. I posted a pic of him. What does/ did your pup weigh at this stage?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My now 12 months old pup was 63 pounds at 10 months of age - now he weighs in at 67 pounds as of yesterday's weigh in.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My wee girl was probably 37-40 pounds at 10 months. She has reached 45 pounds now (she's been 45 pounds for the past four months or so). This is probably her young adult weight. 

Your boy is beautiful. He is just a bigger dog overall - bigger bones.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a lot of variances between dogs. Our Max is big--tall at 28 inches plus he has a large frame. He weighed 99 pounds at 8 months. Here is a picture of Max at just under 8 months old.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My girl was around 50 pounds at 10 months, and I don't think she'll gain much more. Different dogs will have different weights, depending on their size. I've seen a couple people on this site mention a couple larger dogs, around 100 pounds, and they're also large for their breed. Your dog doesn't look terribly chunky to me, but if you're concerned, you could ask for your vet's opinion.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Miles turned 10 months 11/21 and is 65 pounds


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey weighed 70 pounds at 10 months. People keep saying, "He's going to be huge! Just look at his paws!", but I'm pretty sure he's done. He seems to be adding muscle and fur, but he's not getting any taller.









Your boy looks beautiful. If you can feel (but not see) his ribs, he's cool.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

All of these Goldens are beautiful! 

You want to be able to see a defined waist, when you look at the dog from above. It's not the weight that counts, it's the lack of fat. If you can easily feel the ribs and see the waist, you're good.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy was right around 52 pounds. At one year, he was 59.


----------



## charlie2002 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I visited the vet and asked about Charlie's weight and she said he is just a big dog, and if anything he could loose a couple pounds. Otherwise he is fine


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester was around 45-50lbs when he was that age, and now at 2 years is 70lbs. it depends on the size of your dog.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

There needs to be an automatic unit converter on this site for non Americans... 

70lbs = 31.75kg


----------



## Randy Powers (Mar 19, 2017)

Reggie (who just had a bath) is 10 months old and he's over 90lbs! Fit as a fiddle! He's a horse.


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bourne is just shy of 10 months and is stuck at 68


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

This is my Luna. In this picture, she is around 10 mos. & the vet weighed her at 68 lbs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is only 64 lbs at 2 years old. My guess is she was around 60 lbs at 10 months. Looking back at pictures she doesn't look like she gained much from then until now.


----------

